# [SOLVED] Unknown number



## raven2223 (Apr 15, 2012)

I don't know where else to post this for months now I've been getting this number calling me and nobody says anything so it's pissed me off and I would like to know if anybody knows how reverse this number without an area code I can't find anything online on how to when I call this number back it says this customers number is no longer in service I would really like to call this number and harass them my fellow geeks help me rise


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Unknown number*

I would just contact your wireless carrier and ask them to block the number.


----------



## raven2223 (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks masterchief but at the same time I had more of a counter terrorism type approach ..... But doesn't seem possible so I'll prob just do that.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Unknown number*

There are apps that create fake phone numbers. Could be a friend (foe?) messing with you.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Unknown number*



raven2223 said:


> Thanks masterchief but at the same time I had more of a counter terrorism type approach ..... But doesn't seem possible so I'll prob just do that.


Doing so would be an illegal act. Speak with your wireless carrier.

Thread Closed.


----------



## raven2223 (Apr 15, 2012)

*Unknown number 2.0*

How is finding the number and calling back illegal


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

> I had more of a counter *terrorism type approach*


The "approach" you have thought of is illegal.

Please do not create a new thread on this issue if you would like more help contact your Wireless Company.


----------

